# lo de



## bieq

Hola,
Agradecería saber como usar la expresión "lo de" en italiano. me explco... por ejempl, en español decimos "¿Supiste "lo de" Andrés?"...
También quisiera saber como usar "lo" en el sentido de "lo lindo de la vida" "busco lo amable en la gente" etc y asi millones de ejemplos

agradeceria, porque siempre me he confundido con eso en italiano

si tienen alguna duda en portuguès, inglés, me avisan, yo los hablo


----------



## MünchnerFax

In italiano, 'lo' si traduce con _quello_, _le cose_, rare volte anche con _il + _aggettivo:
_
lo lindo de la vida_
le cose belle della vita / il bello della vita

Se fijen que la traducción con el solo artículo (_il bello della vita_) solamente funciona en pocos casos en italiano. En la frase siguente, por ejemplo, tienen que decir un nombre. Como se usa en este sentido la palabra _cose_ que es múy común, entonces resulta más elegante utilizar un nombre más especifico, según la frase: 
_
busco lo amable en la gente
_cerco il lato amabile delle persone

Si _lo_ se refiere a un evento, entonces tienen que traducirlo con una frase secundaria. En el caso particular de _sapere_ se puede directamente indicar solo _di_ + la persona
_¿Supiste lo de Andrés?_
Hai saputo cosa è successo ad Andrés? (en este caso también: hai saputo di Andrés?)


----------



## comeunanuvola

bieq said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Agradecería saber como usar la expresión "lo de" en italiano. me explco... por ejempl, en español decimos "¿Supiste "lo de" Andrés?"...
> In genere "lo de" significa "quello" e per esteso si può rendere così:
> Hai saputo quello che è successo ad Andres?
> Oppure: Hai saputo di Andres?
> También quisiera saber como usar "lo" en el sentido de
> "lo lindo de la vida"  Il bello della vita
> "busco lo amable en la gente"  cerco il lato migliore (il bello) nella gente
> etc y asi millones de ejemplos
> 
> agradeceria, porque siempre me he confundido con eso en italiano
> 
> si tienen alguna duda en portuguès, inglés, me avisan, yo los hablo


 
Nuvola


----------



## claudine2006

En eso el español es más sencillo que el italiano porque permite en el lenguaje hablado de usar la expresión "lo de" que sustituye a varias expresiones que se usan en italiano, como bien te ha explicado MünchenerFax.


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.
Aquí va mi pregunta. 

_*Lo de los nabos* viene de que aquí se sembraban muchos nabos. Hoy no queda ya ni la simiente._

Quien habla es un hombre mayor que se encuentra en su huerto y le cuenta cosas a unos turistas. En este caso no sé muy bien cómo traducir "lo de los nabos". ¿Quizá "*l'origine* delle rape (deriva dal fatto che qui si seminavano molte rape)"?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Irene:

No me explayo mucho que me voy en breve.

"lo de" se puede sustituir por "se llama los nabos por" o "el nombre de los nabos viene de". A lo mejor puede encontrar un equivalente en italiano.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

¡Aha! Genial,  muchísimas gracias Ant. 
Pues entonces creo que se podría decir algo como "le rape si chiamano così perché qui si seminavano in grande quantità".


----------



## neutrino2

irene.acler said:


> "le rape si chiamano così perché qui si seminavano in grande quantità".



Perdona, Irene, pero no entiendo el sentido de esta frase en italiano.... yo entiendo que es lo de que se está hablando que se llama "de los nabos", porque es un sitio donde se sembraban muchos nabos.

Podrías decirnos lo que viene antes de "Lo de los nabos..."?


----------



## irene.acler

Aquí está el contexto:
_El que lo dice es un hombre ya mayor, el único que encontramos en todo el pueblo. Está en el huerto, escavando unas cebollas. __- Lo de los nabos viede de que aquí se sembraban muchos nabos._


----------



## neutrino2

El tema es: a qué se refiere ese hombre en el huerto cuando dice "lo de los nabos..."? Está hablando del nombre de un sitio? A mí se me ocurre que el sitio donde tiene lugar la situación se llama algo como _huerta de los nabos_ (estoy inventando totalmente!!!), en cuyo caso una traducción sería

_Il nome rape deriva dal fatto che..._

o

_ Si chiama orto delle rape perchè..._

¿Estoy completamente equivocada?


----------



## irene.acler

Oh, Dios, llevas razón. No me acordaba, pero sí, hace referencia a un pueblo, "Vilviestre de los Nabos". Qué tonta, es que lo dice muchas páginas antes, y ya no me acordaba. ¡Hoy estoy hecha polvo!

Bueno, pues sí, no se trata de una huerta, sino del pueblo mismo, entonces creo que "il nome rapa deriva dal fatto che..." está bien. "Lo de" me crea algunos problemillas a veces.

Muchas gracias, neutrino.


----------



## neutrino2

Me alegro de que todo esté solucionado !


----------



## Neuromante

Irene
¿Seguro que es "escavando"?


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, he mirado, por si acaso, y dice precisamente eso. ¿No te suena?


----------



## Neuromante

Es que me sonaría a que está haciendo un hoyo o una zanja justo en medio de donde están plantadas las cebollas. Como si estuvieran a medio metro de profundidad.
Me resulta demasiado contundente, casi tanto como cavando. Para mi queda mejor "escarvando" u otro verbo más "de superficie"


----------



## Antpax

Neuromante said:


> Es que me sonaría a que está haciendo un hoyo o una zanja justo en medio de donde están plantadas las cebollas. Como si estuvieran a medio metro de profundidad.
> Me resulta demasiado contundente, casi tanto como cavando. Para mi queda mejor "escarvando" u otro verbo más "de superficie"


 
Hola:

De todas formas sería "excavando" . En principio tienes razón, pero se trata de un texto literario y quizá quiera dar sensación de que es un trabajo duro, pues se trata de un hombre mayor. Yo no lo veo mal, puede ser una licencia del autor.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Pero el DRAE pone:
*escavar*
*1. *tr. Cavar ligeramente la tierra para ahuecarla y quitar la maleza.

Me parece que "excavar" y "escavar" son un poco diferentes, ¿o me equivoco?


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Pero el DRAE pone:
> *escavar*
> *1. *tr. Cavar ligeramente la tierra para ahuecarla y quitar la maleza.
> 
> Me parece que "excavar" y "escavar" son un poco diferentes, ¿o me equivoco?


 
¡Cogno! He de reconocer humildemente mi ignorancia , no la conocía y pensaba que era una errata. Entonces, creo que cuadra perfectamente en este contexto.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Nada, no te preocupes 
¡Gracias!


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Nada, no te preocupes
> ¡Gracias!


 
Las que tú tienes.


----------



## neutrino2

Antpax said:


> Las que tú tienes.



¿Te refieres a las gracias?

Es un cumplido que se suele hacer a una mujer, o eres tú, Ant, que eres muy caballero ?


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> ¿Te refieres a las gracias?
> 
> Es un cumplido que se suele hacer a una mujer, o eres tú, Ant, que eres muy caballero ?


 
Es off topic, pero espero que nos dejen, que si no voy a quedar mal, y yo soy un caballero . Es un cumplido típico por aquí, haciendo el juego de palabras entre "gracias" de agradecimiento y las "gracias" (belleza) que tiene como mujer. También se usa a la inversa, las mujeres también nos lo dicen .

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Si no nos dejan, abrimos otro hilo... 

Me gusta, aunque a mí nadie me lo ha dicho nunca... quizás mis amigos no son tan finos !


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias por haber preguntado, neutrino. Porque efectivamente me pregunté qué significaba la expresión de Ant


----------

